# Application «Pages» pour Ipad



## hyene22 (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter l'application Iwork Pages pour Ipad. Comme je suis du type essai erreur (j'en fais souvent des erreurs) avant de lire les instructions. J'ai fais disparaitre une partie de la barre d'outil et je n'arrive plus à la faire revenir. Ils disent dans les instructions d'appuyer deux fois sur du texte, mais la barre ne revient pas. En tout cas pas comme au départ. Je parle de la barre d'outils avec la règle graduée et la mise en page à l'écran, la partie en pale. 

merci pour votre aide

Stéphane


----------



## iKitsune (20 Février 2011)

Elle dépasse un peu normalement, tu as juste à tapoter dessus et elle redescend.


----------



## hyene22 (20 Février 2011)

Merci,
Ca fonctionne tres bien il faut croire que c'était trop simple.


----------



## Ramses92 (6 Mars 2011)

iKitsune a dit:


> Elle dépasse un peu normalement, tu as juste à tapoter dessus et elle redescend.





hyene22 a dit:


> Merci,
> Ca fonctionne tres bien il faut croire que c'était trop simple.




Bonjour à tous,
Je profite de ce forum pour poser ma question : comment passer d'une appli sur une autre sans la fermer, surtout comment fermer une page web ouvert dans pages via lien http et retourner aussitôt sur docs pages. Voilà, je vux connaître les raccourcis...
Merci


----------



## Mouette94 (7 Mars 2011)

Double-clic en bas : il apparaît en bas de l'écran un genre de "dock" où tu vois les dernières Apps que tu as appelées. Si tu appelles une autre app à ce moment, tu n'arrêtes pas celle dans laquelle tu étais.

La même opération te permet de revenir là où tu étais.


----------



## Ramses92 (7 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ton bon conseil mais au faite j'aimerais éviter de double cliquer.  Est-ce possible de réduire  tout simplement une appli et passer à une autre (comme sur word).


----------



## laurange (8 Mars 2011)

Pas encore, il y a eu un test de gestes avec 4 ou 5 doigts au début de la beta de iOS 4.3 mais ca a été retiré (dommage ...)
Donc rendez-vous à la 4.4 ou plutôt la 5.0 avec l'iphone 5 avant l'été.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Ramses92 a dit:


> j'aimerais éviter de double cliquer.


 
On s'y fait.
Surtout que tu n'as pas le choix, c'est le seul moyen de passer d'une appli ouverte à une autre.


----------



## Ramses92 (9 Mars 2011)

Bon, je vais attendre la prochaine. D'ici là, merci à tous. 
A bientôt


----------

